# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  New Patent Idea; Need Help choosing who will be the better company to develop it?

## CAPO

Hi attach is the image of the invention been register and the patent grant it.
You know how they say "Necessity is the Mother of all Inventions" and after having a huge infection in my leg under the skin, I try every plaster in the market to hold the Fucidin and Medaspor in place so the skin will absorb the cream and slowly heal the leg, they all fail and after a brain storm I attach a "O" Ring to the plaster it work like a charm, the mix stay in place without invading the sticky part of the plaster, after I got better I  decide to patent it and one day the public can just go to a pharmacy choose the size of the Round Plaster with  the right size "O" Ring that will surround the wound sometime the wound is too big then will it be big plasters with "Square" rings  where will excel is in the  use on burn skin keeping it cover but without the plaster touching the burn skin, the uses are many.            So now you know what is all about my invention of a Medicine Cream Applicator.           Now I need your help on choosing what company deserves to get such a good idea, the companies I found are:        
From 3M- Nexcare - BAND AID  - Johnson & Johnson -   Elastoplasts  Endomed  Kendon  Evachem  Medinox  Hartmann  Systagenix  Neomedic  Smith & Nephew
The choice is yours, the company that get more votes wins Monday 12 of Feb will be the last day of Voting, Democracy at the best, Good Luck choosing the right one, me Im clueless..

----------


## Justloadit

The biggest problem is to get a buy in from any of the companies you have suggested. Best is to get an appointment with each one, and make a presentation of your invention. If they are interested, they will make an offer, else move on to the next.

Just bear in mind, that you will be like a sardine in a tank full of sharks, so ensure that you are alert at all times.

If at all possible, do not sell the patent, but rather collect a royalty for using the patent on each product they sell. Whilst you will not get a lump sum up front, it will be a long term income stream.

Before signing any agreement, get an attorney involved to protect you, and if at all possible get them to deal with your attorney at all times.
Also avoid trying to tie in if at all possible to give exclusive right to one company.

----------


## CAPO

That is a lot to learn.
I'm a member of legal wise for long time, do you think I can ask to them for help?
Thanks a lot for the Great Advice!

----------

